# [SOLVED] No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!



## myared (Jun 5, 2013)

I have an Asus CM6870 running Windows 8.1, 64 bit. The video card is an NVIDIA GeForce GT630 with and HDMI and a DVI out. I have been using this system with 2 monitors with no problems for months now. We recently moved. I unplugged and carefully packed everything, and transported it in my own car to make sure all equipment is safely transported.

I plugged everything back in at our new location. The secondary monitor (ViewSonic VA2406m-LED connected through DVI cable) was on "power button lock" for some reason. Did a search and figured out how to unlock. Now the monitor says "no signal". I tested the monitor using the same DVI cable with another computer I have and it works just fine. So I know it's not the monitor or the cable. I'm afraid I can't get a signal out of the DVI of the video card. The HDMI out is working perfectly fine with my main monitor.


Called Asus customer service and they could not help. I updated the video card driver; nothing!. I refreshed my computer; nothing! I reset the computer to factory settings (what a pain!); nothing!

The DVI out shows no external signs of physical damage.

I would tremendously appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*

Sounds like a faulty video card. Unless I'm mistaken, the HDMI and DVI share a controller. And regardless, all ports should have a signal. If one port is working, all should be working. And if one port is working, it's not an OS/driver issue.

Have you verified the video configuration in Windows?


----------



## myared (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*

I've gone to the "Screen Resolution" screen, and Windows is only seeing one monitor. There are no options to set up multiple monitors. And hitting "Detect" comes back with "another monitor not detected" message.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*

Try disconnecting the HDMI cable and booting with the DVI connected.


----------



## myared (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*



Panther063 said:


> Try disconnecting the HDMI cable and booting with the DVI connected.


Tried it. I'm afraid it did not work.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*

Try a d-sub adapter to see if the port itself is simply faulty but still sending an analog signal.


----------



## myared (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*



emosun said:


> Try a d-sub adapter to see if the port itself is simply faulty but still sending an analog signal.


Please excuse my ignorance but what is a d-sub adapter? Thanks.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*

A dvi to vga adapter


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*

For connecting a VGA cable to a DVI port: Coboc EA-AD-DVI2VGA-MF Black Color Dual Link DVI-I(24+5) Male to VGA Female Analog Video Adatper,Gold Plated,M-F - Newegg.com


----------



## myared (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*



JimE said:


> For connecting a VGA cable to a DVI port: Coboc EA-AD-DVI2VGA-MF Black Color Dual Link DVI-I(24+5) Male to VGA Female Analog Video Adatper,Gold Plated,M-F - Newegg.com


 
I'm afraid that didn't help either.

I think I'm deep into something that's way above my head. I bit the bullet and bought an identical video card. Physically installing the card was not a problem. However, when I turned on the computer I couldn't get any signal out of it, not even to the main monitor through HDMI! The secondary monitor through DVI was also dead. I forced a reboot and got nothing. Unplugged then replugged the HDMI cable... Nothing.

Put the old card back and now I at least can use the main monitor again... By the way, I did not uninstall the old card in device manager before installing the new one as it's the same model and I thought the driver would be just fine. 

Any ideas would be very appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*

Drivers shouldn't matter, but they can. Also, you should be able to uninstall the nVidia drivers and use the default Windows drivers.

The original card not working properly still sounds like a hardware (ie: video card) fault.

The only other thing that could have an affect would be the power supply. But that would typically result in the card not working at all, or having display issues. Not some ports working and others not working.


----------



## myared (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*



JimE said:


> Drivers shouldn't matter, but they can. Also, you should be able to uninstall the nVidia drivers and use the default Windows drivers.
> 
> The original card not working properly still sounds like a hardware (ie: video card) fault.
> 
> The only other thing that could have an affect would be the power supply. But that would typically result in the card not working at all, or having display issues. Not some ports working and others not working.


Thanks Jim,

Any idea why the new card was not working at all?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*

If you bought another card that is the same and it didn't work at all I would now suspect the motherboard slot somehow getting damaged in the move. That unit appears to have another pci-x16 slot have you tried using that one? The psu is really poor quality and I think too low for even that card and the system. I would agree that should not make one port not work while the other does, but add in the new card that doesn't work at all and that adds the psu to the list of issues.


----------



## myared (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*

OK, so it was the video card after all. I gave up on fixing this issue myself so I took the computer to Geek Squad. They installed the same card I had bought but had to do something in the BIOS for it to work. Sorry I can't be more specific. The guy was clicking way too fast and I was way too far behind the counter for me to see what he was doing... The new card now works perfectly well. Problem is fixed.

Thank you all for your help. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## myared (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: No DVI signal from my GT630. Please help!*



Rich-M said:


> Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


 
Done.


----------

